# Travel Destinations > Central America >  Central and South America advise

## Travel4

Hi Guys,

I'm a photographer and am travelling from Mexico to Argentina on 27/10/09 till 27/04/10. The point of my trip is to do a photo story on the effects drug and gang culture has on normal people living in each country. The idea is to do a story in each country but with each being interlinked so at the end I'll have a more rounded picture of life in Central and South America.

I've been doing a lot of research and have a few things planned in a few different countries which I'm still investigating. The issue I have though is that without having been to the region before it is quite hard, even with a lot of reading, to get my head around how things work in each country.

What I'm looking for are tips and possible ideas on people and places to shoot in each country. Does anyone know of any drug rehabilitation institutes, charities set up to help people effected etc? Any bits of information anyone has would be really appreciated, and if anyone has any other interesting stories/events that you could recomend I would also be really interested in hearing about them.

Thank you for your time,

----------


## vvpeter

There is an increased, global risk of terrorism. No country is immune from a terrorist attack, and no person is immune from becoming a victim of an attack. If you are planning to go travelling independently and are perhaps a little apprehensive, this site is for you.South America, however, is a much bigger story, overwhelming in scale and scope and offering the full gamut of experience, from alpine skiing in Patagonia to navigating the upper reaches of the Amazon.

----------


## viajevietnam

if anyone out there has taken one of these free tours, could you let me know how it was. I'll be staying overnight in Istanbul that night and wonder if I can bring my suitcase on the tour bus and ask the driver to drop me somewhere in town (near my hotel) at the end of the tour, instead of returning to the airport and first getting a taxi back into town.

Any insight would be helpful! (The Turkish Airlines helpline folks have not responded to my email but I thought some fellow Gappers might be able to offer advice.)

----------


## markkevin123

There is an increased, global risk of terrorism. No country is immune from a terrorist attack, and no person is immune from becoming a victim of an attack. Terrorists have little regard for civilian casualties and in many cases, attacks are designed to maximise casualties.

Although New Zealand travellers are unlikely to be targeted deliberately, they are usually indistinguishable from any "western" tourist, and frequent places where other western tourists are found. This puts New Zealanders at the same risk as others.

Wherever you are, you should keep yourself informed about the latest alerts and stay aware of your surroundings in areas where large numbers of people congregate, such as shopping malls, markets, monuments, demonstrations and on any public transport.

Foreigners have been caught up in kidnappings and bombings in a number of Central and South American countries, most notably in Colombia and Peru where the Shg Path is active in remote coca growing areas in the central region. The FARC, which conducts frequent bombing campaigns, is active in Colombia.

----------


## hadensmith

I've been doing a lot of research and have a few things planned in a few different countries which I'm still investigating. The issue I have though is that without having been to the region before it is quite hard, even with a lot of reading, to get my head around how things work in each country.

----------


## stephenjones

There are a risk in every moment of the life. There are lots of great place in the South America such as The Amazon river, The Macchu Picchu, Iguazu Falls, Rio-de-Janiero city, Angel Falls, The Pampas, Jade Museum and many more so If you really want to get the better and interesting experience of Traveling then must visit the South america.

----------


## maarin

I then plan to spend end of April May, June and July and beginning of August travelling around Panama, CR, Nicaragua, Honduras, Guatemala, Mexico (not necessarily stopping in every country along the way) and fly to Cuba for 2 weeks.

----------


## harmayanigrengel

We're looking to travel from Australia (we are living in Perth but thinking a flight out of Sydney might be best/cheapest) to LA (for two weeks) then onto Central and South America (about 6 months all up) and then to Japan (say another two weeks for some snow action)...Wondering is it better to get a round the world ticket or buy indiviudal flights in each country OR... best just to book our Oz to LA ticket asap and then book the others closer to the time of travel ...we also plan to do a lot of overland travel in south america so not keen on booking flights for these (unless we have to and we can sort that out when we are there i guess)

----------


## seniorlivingcan

I've been doing a lot of research and have a few things planned in a few different countries which I'm still investigating.

----------


## rojpetric

The itinerary is a rough idea as I will only buy airticket which fly from Hong Kong to Mexico City (Oct 15th 2011) and Buenos Aires back to Hong Kong (April 1st 2011) and I should be able to easily modify the routes.

----------


## tranzysmitha

yes in central and south America is interesting  place in usa and you can spend time in these places because here  many adventures and inserting places

----------


## davidsmith36

Latin America it's not all that simple to just get cleared alongside the stream, which is a piece of what makes it so fulfilling. Various South/Central American nations have coinage pegged/settled to or for other travel guidance.

----------

